# muffler delete



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

is doing a muffler delete but keeping the stock cats and resonater too loud or does it sound good?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

those sound pretty good


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

A friend has the muffler delete.......it's loud,but doesn't have the tone I like.Personally I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

To raspy for me


----------



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

does anyone know if the car losses back pressure doing a muffler delete?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

05 LS2 said:


> does anyone know if the car losses back pressure doing a muffler delete?


Why would you be concerned about losing back pressure?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I have deleted mufflers and resonators and have installed shorty headers and Diablosport tune, its loud and very deep in tone. I do not have drone at highway speeds. I like the sound, much louder than any cat back. You can really hear it in 2nd and 3rd gear 3000rpm and up, I like it.


----------



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

im doing it this friday i hope it sounds good


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

05 LS2 said:


> im doing it this friday i hope it sounds good


Please don't,I think you'll regret it.I know your neighbors will.


----------



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

my neighbors already dont like me from doing all the burnouts


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

05 LS2 said:


> my neighbors already dont like me from doing all the burnouts


LOL,I bet they don't.Seriously though the muffler delete will be loud,but sound like sh*t.


----------



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

ill get a cat back system if i dont like it


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

05 LS2 said:


> ill get a cat back system if i dont like it


Make sure you have someone drive it with you standing on the street or something so you can hear what it actually sounds like on the outside.


----------



## 05 LS2 (May 25, 2011)

i will thats what i did with my mustang


----------

